# Linkforum



## Heiko (16 März 2004)

Unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=35 gibts ein neues Linkforum.
Damit wollen wir den Bedarf an der Veröffentlichung von Links anerkennen. Um Unbedarfte nicht zu gefährden, bekommen nur angemeldete User Zugriff, die sich mit den besonderen Nutzungsbedingungen einverstanden erklären. Primär gehts hierbei darum, dass sich jeder der potentiellen Gefahr bewußt ist und er bereit ist, die Verantwortung für sein Tun selbst zu tragen.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen sind auch dort nur *inaktive* Links erlaubt (also in der Art h**p://somewhere.org oder hxxp://somewhat.net).

Extrem gefährliche Links werden allerdings auch dort eliminiert. Die Schwelle wird aber wesentlich höher liegen als hier im öffentlichen Forum.


----------



## ChristianEsser (17 März 2004)

> die sich mit den besonderen Nutzungsbedingungen einverstanden erklären.



Wo macht man das?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2004)

siehe PN 

tf


----------



## blumenwiese23 (17 März 2004)

*ich auch*

ich will auch mit den besonderen nutzungsbedingungen einverstanden sein!  aber wie :-?


----------



## News (17 März 2004)

Ich auch...ich auch... :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/groupcp.php?g=1844
Dahin und Euch dann zur Gruppe hinzufügen.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (17 März 2004)

*hochsicherheitstrakt*

merci, dann warte ich mal auf grünes licht.


----------



## dotshead (28 April 2004)

Warum bekomm ich im Linkforum, wenn ich auf einen Beitrag antworten will, diese Nachricht:

Nur Moderatoren können in diesem Forum auf Artikel antworten.

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2004)

Weil dort nicht diskutiert werden soll.
Dort sollen nur die Links veröffentlicht werden, die hier nicht erlaubt sind.


----------



## dotshead (28 April 2004)

OK danke verstanden.


----------



## rohbau (10 November 2004)

*Aufnahme in den Link-Forum...*

hallo,

wie lange dauert ein aufnahme in das linkforum?

aufjedenfall was ich schon versanden habe, dass
auch dort keine direkten link's gepostet werden dürfen.



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## technofreak (10 November 2004)

*Re: Aufnahme in den Link-Forum...*



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> aufjedenfall was ich schon versanden habe, dass
> auch dort keine direkten link's gepostet werden dürfen.



Mißverständnis, nur  nicht aktiv 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#14


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2004)

*Re: Aufnahme in den Link-Forum...*



			
				rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange dauert ein aufnahme in das linkforum?



Das hängt vom dienstlichen Zeitplan des Administrators ab. Er schaltet dich frei, sobald er dazu Zeit hat. Das Linkforum wird manuell gepflegt und nicht automatisch von der Forumssoftware.


----------

